# New Multi-Channel AV separates from Yamaha.



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone else notice the new Separates components from yamaha, both the new MX-A5000 (pre-amplifer) and CX-A5000 (amplifier)?

They look really nice and appear to have that signature Yamaha build quality. 

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/cx-mx-separates/


----------



## green giant (May 24, 2013)

They look great, but so few people are going to use 11 channels. I really wish that the channels were bridgeable on the amplifier. Particularly for the front 3.

Bi-amping is OK, but I'd rather bridge 6 of the channels for more power (actually in my case I only run a 5.1 system and if I could bridge 10 of those channels - that would be GREAT.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If they actually ask MSRP I think it's going to be a tough sell.
About all it really has going for it is the 11 channels.
At MSRP there are lots of options I would choose ahead of it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice, but... Personally I would like them to go back to the brushed aluminum styling they had in the late 1970s. I know they still sell stereo receivers that are like that. I would buy a avr from them if they returned to the old style.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

green giant said:


> They look great, but so few people are going to use 11 channels. I really wish that the channels were bridgeable on the amplifier. Particularly for the front 3.
> 
> Bi-amping is OK, but I'd rather bridge 6 of the channels for more power (actually in my case I only run a 5.1 system and if I could bridge 10 of those channels - that would be GREAT.


I totally agree. Im in favor of 5.1 quality channels over 7.2 mediocre channels. 11 channels of amplification is mostly impractical; but could be useful if you need to use them for zone 2.


A home theater shack review is definitely needed on these bad boys; especially that pre-amp.


----------

